
That mystery Go player crushing the world’s best online? It was AlphaGo again - superchink
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/01/alphago-is-back-and-secretly-crushing-the-worlds-best-human-players/
======
Ajedi32
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13320013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13320013)

